# [GRANDA] Zamknięcie napisy.org

## nbvcxz

http://www.dobreprogramy.com/index.php?dz=15&n=6587

http://jakilinux.org/newsy/napisyorg-zamkniete/

OK - wiem, że wszystkie serwisy o tym pieją. Nie chcę po raz kolejny wyrażać mojej opinii na ten temat (nie przeszłaby moderacji). Mam inne pytanie - czy ktoś ma pomysł jak tym ludziom można pomóc?

----------

## noobah

Ciekaw jestem co jest bardziej szkodliwe społecznie: napisy.org, czy nocne obstawki w każdej bramie i pod sklepami w każdym mieście? To, że jakaś megakorporacja nie zarobi kolejnych kilku dolarów, czy to że ktoś dostanie po mordzie, albo nóż pod żebra za telefon komórkowy i 20 zł w portfelu, podczas gdy dzielnicowy zamiast szlifować krawężniki siedzi w kanciapie i pije wódę?

Nie zrozumcie mnie źle, jestem przeciwny piractwu (bo jest zwykłym złodziejstwem), ale to już jest PRZESADA!!! Jak to usłyszałem w TV, to mnie zamurowało.

----------

## Yatmai

@noobah, bo widzisz, takich informatyków to się łatwo sprząta, a do bram sie psy boją wchodzić  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Te niusy o zatrzymaniu "wielkich hackerów angielskich tłumaczeń" aż mi się wylewają z laptopa przez niezaślepione gniazdo D-SUB, bo na matrycy się już nie mieszczą... Jogger o tym huczy, nius-portale o tym grzmią a mnie to jakoś mało obiega na tle innych chorych wydarzeń w tym kraju.

Yatmai,

Jakich informatyków? Kolesi, którzy mieli kilka tysięcy pirackich płyt plus pirackie oprogramowanie? Założę się, że chodzi o Łyndołs + M$ Office tudzież inne kupy. I za to najwięcej bekną.

----------

## pancurski

Ciekawe jakim cudem ostały sie napisy.info ?

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Ciekawe jakim cudem ostały sie napisy.info ?

 

Już raz je próbowali udupiś, znalazł się pan Krzysztof i pokazał im gdzie mogą sobie zarzuty wsadzić. Teraz pewnie też.

----------

## pancurski

Pamietam, pare lat temu. Gutek chciał namieszać.

----------

## Yatmai

@BeteNoire informatycy w sensie że sie zajmowali tłumaczeniem filmów, albo nawet tylko przechowywaniem na stronce żeby sie żaden kurde nie czepiał. "Informatycy" dlatego, że zajmowali sie kompami, a nie gwałcili, rabowali i palili (mimo, że jedno nie wyklucza drugiego   :Twisted Evil:  )

Mnie sie zdaje, z tego co czytałem, że doczepili się do samej stronki, piraty wyszły przy okazji. (Jeśli policji chodziło o nielegalne oprogramowanie to nie powinni byli zamykać stronki)

----------

## v7n

a ten gutek, co mieszał, to jest inny gutek niż ten http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piotr_Gutkowski prawda?

----------

## noobah

@v7n: chyba chodzi o kogoś innego, to  mi się kojarzy z firmą Gutek Film

@Yatmai: zawsze jak widziałem napisy HWDP to miałem mieszane uczucia, bo mi się kojarzyły z kibolami i dresiarzami, ale ostatnio to hasło nabiera dla mnie nowego znaczenia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## martin.k

No pewnie... Najłatwiej zamknąć jakieś tam www.napisy.org... Bo nikt w mordę im nie da...

Ale taki Redwatch to już wielki problem, z którym polska policja se nie daje rady...

Nawoływanie do bicia cytuję "żydów, ćpunów i lewaków" jest mniej szkodliwe społecznie niż

przetłumaczenie podpisu do głupiego filmu.   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

No ale jak to mówił Zulu Gula kilkanaście lat temu: "Polska to dziwna kraj"...

Kiedyś to było śmieszne, a teraz tragikomiczne...

eh...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## m010ch

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Jakich informatyków? Kolesi, którzy mieli kilka tysięcy pirackich płyt plus pirackie oprogramowanie? Założę się, że chodzi o Łyndołs + M$ Office tudzież inne kupy. I za to najwięcej bekną.

 

Zanim zaczniesz ślepo wierzyć policyjnym doniesieniom sięgnij do źródła:

 *Krzysztof 'rotorek' Czerepak, administrator serwisu Napisy.org wrote:*   

> Nie wiem skąd macie informacje o 2000 płyt - zakładam, że to kolejne kłamstwo policji.
> 
> U dwójki zatrzymanych administratorów były laptopy z całkowicie legalnym oprogramowaniem, w tym u koleżanki laptop firmowy.

 

vide: http://di.com.pl/news/16531,1.html

----------

## BeteNoire

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Zanim zaczniesz ślepo wierzyć policyjnym doniesieniom sięgnij do źródła:

 

Zanim zaczniesz ślepo wierzyć takim źródłom...

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zanim zaczniesz ślepo wierzyć takim źródłom...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kilka słów od nas w związku z zaistniałą „aferą napisową”.
> 
> Jak powszechnie wiadomo wczoraj miały miejsce „naloty” na kilka osób związanych między innymi z serwisem napisy.org. Nie ma potrzeby ponownego przedstawiania sytuacji, gdyż wiele serwisów i wortali już to zrobiło. Oto nasze stanowisko w tej sprawie.
> ...

 

& Oficjalne zrodla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Strona www.napisy.org zamieszczała listy dialogowe do filmowych hitów oraz seriali z całego świata. Miała blisko 700 tys. użytkowników miesięcznie. Tłumaczenia - dokonywane bez zgody właścicieli praw autorskich do filmów - można było ściągać za darmo.
> 
> Zdaniem dystrybutorów filmów serwis sprzyjał piractwu, bo napisy przygotowano tak, by można było ich używać z krążącymi po sieci pirackimi wersjami kinowych przebojów. "Scoop", "Spider-Man 3", "Piraci z Karaibów" czy nowe odcinki seriali "Skazanego na śmierć" i "Lost" pojawiały się w internecie na długo przed ich polską premierą, krążąc w tzw. sieciach P2P, czyli darmowych serwisach wymiany plików, takich jak Emule, Bittorrent czy Kazaa.
> ...

 

Kierowca tira jadacy ciezarowka 50 tonow i tlumaczacy napisy na laptopie na kolanach alee kuuulll

Sie popisali  :Smile: 

Ale juz niedlugo beda zamykac za posiadanie open sources oprogramowania ale nie ma sie co dziwic w koncu zyjemy Tutaj  :Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQafFueedM4  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   
> 
> Zanim zaczniesz ślepo wierzyć takim źródłom... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Tylko co to ma wspólnego z oprogramowaniem?

To co mnie w tym wszystkim razi to właśnie robienie przysłowiowych "widły z igły". Naloty, zatrzymania i 2 lata więzienia, podczas gdy prawdziwi przestępcy dalej grasują. A co do tych "widły" to miałem szansę przekonać się już parę lat temu, kiedy mój sąsiad został aresztowany przez brygadę AT w kominiarkach, która otoczyła blok. Zwykły chłopak, nie miał jeszcze lat dwudziestu, potraktowany jak gangster za przewinienie, które... każdego mogłoby spotkać. Mniejsza o to co to było. Ważne, że go znam i wiem, że w życiu muchy nie skrzywdził, a to, że był młody, głupi i dał się komuś omamić to już inna sprawa. I tu jest to samo - jeśli wierzyć "źródłom"  :Wink:  . Bo póki co informacja admina napisy.org na temat legalności oprogramowania jest tak samo wiarygodna jak te szumne relacje reporterów na temat jeszcze bardziej szumnej międzynarodowej akcji policji.

----------

## Eeeyeore

@BeteNoire

Bo widzisz jakbys byl policjantem i to najuczciwszym summiennie wykonujacym obowiazki i  masz rozkaz zrobic porzadek - bo prokuratura czy politycy przykazali Ci zrobic porzadek na przykalad z handlarzami nielegalnym oprogramowaniem - choc bedac czlowiekiem pracujacym w policji tez Ci sie zdarza dostac od kolegi film na divixie czy nowa wersje fotoszopa zeby sobie sprobowac poobrac rodzinne zdjecia - to co zrobisz ???

Czepisz sie mafii, ktora ma w kieszeni 90% kolegow? - No nie bo bo akumulator w lesie na jajach zawiesza - bo weszles w parade duzemu biznesowi

Lepiej stuknac i zhaltowac paru mlodziencow - studentow - bo i tak w sumie im krzywdy nie zrobisz

Nie pojda siedziec 25 lat

A prokuratutura czy sad i tak "dzieciakom" - umorzy i po godzinie przesluchania pusci

A nie bedziesz musial przez kolejne 3 lata rozpracowywac siatke jakichs mafino-rozbojniczych powiazan - uwazajac zeby samemu czy rodzinie w czapke sie nie dostalo...

Po prostu musieli zrobic pokazowke - to zrobili i mam nadzieje ze nic sie nikomu zlego nie stanie, tym bardziej ze kazdy mezczyzna poza zbudowaniem domu czy zasadzeniem drzewa - nic zlego nie bedzie jesli spedzi 24 + 24 na komisariacie

A napisy w takiej czy innej postaci wroca, i wiem o tym bo od ilus lat jestem adm na forach zwiazanych z p2p - i w sumie nikt nigdy nikomu z nas zadnej krzywdy nie zrobil

A jakby jeszcze byly jakies problemy z napisami to sie prosze uczyc angielskiego  :Smile: 

Serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

Temu "dzieciakowi", o którym pisałem nie umorzyli.

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Temu "dzieciakowi", o którym pisałem nie umorzyli.

 

Rzecz w tym co to bylo?, za gu... nie dostaje sie 2 latek... Zarówno w policji jak i w sadach nie pracują idioci i nie skazuja za byle przewinienie, bo i tak wiezienia sa maksymalnie przepelnione ze minister Zebro nie wie co z tym zrobic - kiedy jeszcze klamcow lustracyjnych trzeba bedzie wsadzac na dozywocie

Wykładnie napisal tez kolega co jest prawnikiem i on ma racje i pozwole sobie przekopiowac jego wypowiedx w calosci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak w skrócie, bo nie chce mi się specjalnie rozpisywać:
> 
> - We wspomnianym wyroku SN chodziło o to, czy osoba dokonująca tłumaczenia może być uznawana za współtwórcę utworu i czy przysługuje jej ochrona z art. 2 prawa autorskiego. Wyrok SN miał ten sens, że tłumaczenie listy dialogowej nie miało cech utworu zależnego, nie mogło zostać uznane za opracowanie, a więc tłumacz nie podlegał ochronie jak twórca utworu zależnego. Jeżeli przyjąć, że tłumaczenie utworem (ani opracowaniem) utworu nie jest, nie może być o mowy o przestępstwie.
> ...

 

Skopiowane z :

http://donkey.outs.pl/index.php?showtopic=39564&hl=

----------

## Poe

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lepiej stuknac i zhaltowac paru mlodziencow - studentow - bo i tak w sumie im krzywdy nie zrobisz
> 
> 

 

z tym mozna dosc powaznie polemizować... obawiam sie ze takim mozna zrobic wieksza krzywde wsadzajac na 2 lata (na przykład) niz jakims zabójcom mafijnym 25 lat...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *Poe wrote:*   

> z tym mozna dosc powaznie polemizować... obawiam sie ze takim mozna zrobic wieksza krzywde wsadzajac na 2 lata (na przykład) niz jakims zabójcom mafijnym 25 lat...

 

True. ale tacy studenci nie zabiją ci żony, matki, dziecka itd... Od takich nie ma zagrożeni, więc można się nimi bawić.

----------

## akroplas

Ale tacy moga ci policja.pl na kilka godzin wyje*** [zablokowac], co jest wielka porazka policji...

Ogolnie uwazam, ze taka akcja nie mogla wyjsc z samych glow generalow, tylko ktos im musial pomoc to wymyslec.

Nieladnie, nie mozna traktowac normalnych ludzi jak przestepcow.

----------

## pancurski

czy napisy.info też już zamknięte ?

#%#$^@!^@!!!

----------

## cielak

chrome.pl też, oni też mieli napisy?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Ogolnie uwazam, ze taka akcja nie mogla wyjsc z samych glow generalow, tylko ktos im musial pomoc to wymyslec.

 

Organizacja przestępcza FOTA

----------

## Piecia

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lepiej stuknac i zhaltowac paru mlodziencow - studentow - bo i tak w sumie im krzywdy nie zrobisz
> 
> Nie pojda siedziec 25 lat
> ...

 

Raczej dadzą w zawiasach a nie umorzą.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

http://dosyc.cjb.net/

----------

